# Mountung a GoPro?



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Does anyone know a good way to mount a GoPro?


----------



## aftershock141 (Nov 13, 2011)

A helmet strap would work great.

If you're looking to mount it to the board, I am sure the suction cup will hold as I have had mine on my car on body panels/windows at 150+ mph.


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks... What do you do where you'd been going that fast?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

If your talking about mounting on the board it's self I wouldn't trust a suction cup with the cold temps and banging around, just use one of your flat sticky mounts and then never think about it again.

I used the curved mount on my helmet and bit it a few times without issue , just make sure you follow mounting instructions, heat board\mount\helmet to at least room temp(70F) press hard\long and let it sit flat for 24 hours to set\cure whatever.

Good luck, also probably a good idea to check instructions from GoPro's site would hate to see you loose your cam.


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you...


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

colec23 said:


> Thank you...


No problem don't forget to post youtube links to your videos in the multimedia\photo\video section of this forum, installing my board mount tonight myself.


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wiil do Do you have any youtube vids?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

colec23 said:


> Wiil do Do you have any youtube vids?


Sure do, just got my Hero2 and did my first video montage on an early season powder day just over a week ago, follow the link at the bottom of my posts to our blog and scroll down a little bit and you'll see it. called brightonfinal.mp4 or something like that, not great but it was my first attempt so I hope to get better.


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Cool I'm gunna check them out


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

I hate to break it to all of you but none of the said options will work. The suction cup will only last a few minutes and will either slide around or just pop right off. The flat stickies believe it or not can be even worse. Unless you add some epoxy under the stick mount and make it more permanent I would not recommend it at all. I tried using a sticky mount once and I didn't even have the board strapped on yet and it had fallen off. It was a on a board rack and someones board knocked into it and it just literally popped off. With this all said, I can attest to the fact the the surf board adhesive mount works very well. In addition it has a built in spot to leash the camera to. Even after all this though you will realize that the footage is pretty crappy. It is usable as very short filler or is great if you use a shot when the board is in the air but it will chatter like crazy while riding and the shaky video is hard to watch.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have heard many stories of cameras flying off. If you choose to do it I would have some kind of safety tie from the the camera to my binding.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

Tech420 said:


> I have heard many stories of cameras flying off. If you choose to do it I would have some kind of safety tie from the the camera to my binding.


Completely agree. Although like I said we have had a lot of success keeping the camera "mounted" with the surf mount. This was obviously done with the old surf mounts (the 1st gen are bigger) and not the new ones that come with the hero2 surf kit.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

l burke l said:


> I hate to break it to all of you but none of the said options will work. The suction cup will only last a few minutes and will either slide around or just pop right off. The flat stickies believe it or not can be even worse. Unless you add some epoxy under the stick mount and make it more permanent I would not recommend it at all. I tried using a sticky mount once and I didn't even have the board strapped on yet and it had fallen off. It was a on a board rack and someones board knocked into it and it just literally popped off. With this all said, I can attest to the fact the the surf board adhesive mount works very well. In addition it has a built in spot to leash the camera to. Even after all this though you will realize that the footage is pretty crappy. It is usable as very short filler or is great if you use a shot when the board is in the air but it will chatter like crazy while riding and the shaky video is hard to watch.


Weird sounds like you had a weak\improper bond on the sticky or something(was it an older mount; GoPro has changed the sticky material in the last year I believe), I know several people who never had issues even here in Minnesota where we commonly ride in -10F nights on pure ice but yea the surf board mount because of it's large sticky surface would obviously work the best.

EDIT---yea a tether line or something attached to the binding sure wouldn't hurt


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

ditto on the adhesive mounts...ive heard bad stories. i think just keep an eye on it and you'll be fine
i did a short video recently using handheld and the headstrap. see early CO season 2011 on Vimeo
i still think the pole cam (google some vids) gives the best POV for snowboarding.skiing


----------



## Nino (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been using the adhesive mounts on a board for a couple seasons now. Give thought on placement and conditions of how you adhere it to the board and it'll do really well. 

I did have one time when the camera came off and through a spot of insane luck I happened to spot where the camera fell in deep pow!

My recommendation now is to use two mounts on the board. Use one to mount the cam as normal, and put the other one in very close proximity and use it as an anchor point for a leash you tie to the camera. So if it does fall off you aren't going to loose it.

For helmet use I use same thinking but I also use some black masking tape as well.

By far though the best place to mount is a hand held telescopic pole with the handle bar/seat post mount. As previously mentioned you get a lot of jitter and noise by placing it on the board and quite often it's a white out with it being smashed by powder.

That said my bro worked out mounting a small bracket that fitted on the binding such that it was mounted on the rear binding, elevated at an angle and front facing so that it looked across the top of both boots. Got some good footage from that but does affect weight and handling.


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys, its realllly helpful


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Snowboard mounting always seems to be a bit tricky. With the suction cup, you won't always have a solid flat surface for the mount to keep suction, not to mention its a pretty bumpy video on groomers and firmer snow. That being said, I am picking up a suction cup mount for my GoPro to experiment with. I plan on only using it on the board for backcountry pow riding, leashed to my binding. If it doesn't work, no big loss for me since I'll use the mount for autocrossing in the summer.

I'll be putting a helmet mount on my brain bucket too, and definitely want to find a good pole mount. What does everyone use for pole mounts? I want something that's retractable so I can stash it in my pack when I'm not using it.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> What does everyone use for pole mounts? I want something that's retractable so I can stash it in my pack when I'm not using it.


I just took delivery of this: Pocket XShot Monopod Camera Mount - SKU: XSP2 - PointofViewCameras.co.uk

It's really sturdy and, as you can see, retracts to a pocketable size. I have a ContourROAM so I was able to screw it straight on, but with a GoPro you're going to need the tripod adaptor mount.

The head of the pole rotates through 180 degrees, so you can orientate the camera in whatever direction you want. I've yet to try it out on the slopes, but first impressions are very good.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

howeh said:


> I just took delivery of this: Pocket XShot Monopod Camera Mount - SKU: XSP2 - PointofViewCameras.co.uk
> 
> It's really sturdy and, as you can see, retracts to a pocketable size. I have a ContourROAM so I was able to screw it straight on, but with a GoPro you're going to need the tripod adaptor mount.
> 
> The head of the pole rotates through 180 degrees, so you can orientate the camera in whatever direction you want. I've yet to try it out on the slopes, but first impressions are very good.


Those work good but can get kinda heavy at length. The more times it retracts the heavier it gets. It will still work though.


----------



## Zakal (Apr 28, 2008)

Ive used my GoPro a bit on the snow, but lots for dirtbike riding.

On the snow, the suction cup is useless. The cold conditions make the silicon suction cup very stiff and therefore it comes off in seconds. Literally in the first few turns.

I don't wear a helmet riding, so haven't tried this in the snow, but I've mounted it to my motorbike helmet and it works great. So much more stable. One thing to remember is you MUST use the little silicon plug that it comes with. It stops vibration and the annoying clicking noise that comes from the plastic parts of the clip banging together from bumps.

The other alternative is using one of the strap mounts, which is what I did last year (head strap). I dont recommend this. It works, but because its an elastic strap, it bumps around like crazy when you are going over bumps. Great for videoing other people, not so much for watching yourself.

At the end of the day, I would NEVER mount a camera to anything without a tether to my wrist or some other part of my body. (Clipping to to your bindings for a board mount can be a good idea too. Its just too easy to fail to notice them coming off, and too difficult to go back and find them in decent snow.

Whatever options you pick, use a tether AND the silicon plug.


----------



## Zakal (Apr 28, 2008)

New_World_Order said:


> Anyone tried the head mount strap? I dont wear a helmet so scratch that.


Yeah, as I said in my last post, they work, but because its an elastic strap, it bumps around like crazy when you are going over bumps. 

If you're prepared to ride unnaturally, then a wrist strap is probably better....but otherwise the headstrap is your only option.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

Two tips in gopro adhesive mounting.

1. Don't mount/stick it outside when the board is wet and the air is freezing cold.
2. Do heat up the surface (board, helmet, whatever) and the adhesive with a hair dryer prior to mounting.

The adhesive is a 3M VHB tape. Adhesives usually need some heat and some curing time to bond properly.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes - have a back up system like a leash or tether of some sort.

I've only used my GoPro on my horseback riding helmet. Pretty sure I left it to cure overnight but I know I didn't use heat...although I used it in dry, warmish weather and affixed it at room temp. 

In any event, it was fine until a few strides into a full gallop in the woods, I could feel and hear the mount peeling from my helmet. My impromptu back up system: hold the GoPro to the helmet in one hand and reins in the other until I could get to a place to pull up and have a look. 

I thought if anything, it failed from lack of a smooth surface bond. No. It literally ripped a spot of the manufactured layer from the helmet shell (the texture is sort of like grip tape minus the tape). The adhesive is strong, but sometimes in different ways than you'd expect.

I can't imagine being able to hear or feel it detach while snowboarding, or be able to grab it in time if I did.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Ugh.....these helmet mounts are pissing me off. The curved mount doesn't match the contour of the front of my helmet unless you put it right on the very top (Bern Watts). Maybe I should try the side mount? Or maybe I just need to get the Contour.....


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> Ugh.....these helmet mounts are pissing me off. The curved mount doesn't match the contour of the front of my helmet unless you put it right on the very top (Bern Watts). Maybe I should try the side mount? Or maybe I just need to get the Contour.....


Yep same issue with the GF Bern Helmet seems to be isolated to Bern's though, not a reason I'd use to go with an inferior product though(if you have a Hero2 that is)


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Where on the helmet would you recommend mounting the camera? 

I'm looking for firsthand experience. I thought it might be nice to mount it towards the front, so it doesn't stick up off the top. 

Anyone have a preference?


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

for those saying that the suction cup does not work are not using the proper suction cup … don't get the gopro one, get the RAM mount suction cup, and that thing will never fall off … I had it on my board for an hour and that thing never came loose… I can lift my work table with it, I had it mounted outside my car at 120kmh and didn't come off … trust me, RAM MOUNT suction cup … don't waste your money of the gopro suction cup garbage.


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

Still looking for a board mount but would love something like a professional SteadiCam.
But then, Id be a dweeb to try and bring all that on a lift 
As far as the shake goes on the board Ive done tests using a skateboard and stabilizers within editing app.
Tricky but at times works.


----------



## tnave94 (Jan 29, 2012)

I go with a suction cup, if your hitting jumps theres a chance it will come off because of the high impact. so just get a leash and attach it to your binding or you. here's some footage I got with a gopro 960. my new hd hero 2 should be coming in a few days haha 

snowshoe mountain mini montage - YouTube


----------



## mangozero (Feb 2, 2012)

*GoPro pole and backpack mount*

I use the GoPro mostly on a stick, where the camera is pointing at me. It works great, but now I am also testing a backpack mount. Check out the video:


----------



## kleco63 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ive Owned a GoPro since the first one came out and the 3M Mounts from my original GoPro still haven't fallen off, you have to apply them to a CLEAN surface(Cleaning surface with Alcohol works) , This past weekend I tried the suction mount on my board and it held, only problem is I forgot to tighten all the joints and the camera slowly pointed down, after I tightened that part the GoPro turned sideways 

This is the test Video with the suction mount
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ijc8pUxJfw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kleco63 (Dec 22, 2011)

You could also try this bracket


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

kleco63 said:


> Ive Owned a GoPro since the first one came out and the 3M Mounts from my original GoPro still haven't fallen off, you have to apply them to a CLEAN surface(Cleaning surface with Alcohol works) , This past weekend I tried the suction mount on my board and it held, only problem is I forgot to tighten all the joints and the camera slowly pointed down, after I tightened that part the GoPro turned sideways
> 
> This is the test Video with the suction mount (Its currently uploading)


Fixed the video for you


----------



## kleco63 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks... How did you do that? … I wish all forum sites worked the same lol


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

kleco63 said:


> Thanks... How did you do that? … I wish all forum sites worked the same lol


you take the letters/numbers between the = and & then place them between the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*0Ijc8pUxJfw*&feature=player_embedded">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*0Ijc8pUxJfw*&feature=player_embedded" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

My friend bought one of these when we were up at Mt. Hood this last weekend. He bought the "chesty" mount and we strapped it to our left leg in line with the board. Its probably not the best if you want to record anything that isnt directly in the line of travel of your board, but it works great for recording your friends! Anyone have tips on how to keep the case free of water droplets or snow? I tried to make sure to keep it clean, but its hard to remember to constantly check.


----------



## kleco63 (Dec 22, 2011)

I use rainx, never had a problem


----------



## Matt1710 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Authentic GoPro suction mount...it works!*

Hi

Just wanted to add my experience with the above suction mount. I attached it (without any special cleaning before) to the board and it stayed on fine - never fell off or moved once. I even moved it around the board when up the hill, and it stayed wherever I put it. I did have it tethered to my leg in case it did let go though. I got some cool angles : some forward facing, some rear facing, some along the toe edge...well worth it.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

This guy 



Simply used the frame.


----------



## h1ng (Aug 14, 2015)

*Monopod mount*

I usually board with my monopod  found the Smatree Y1 model to be pretty durable


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Old threat but here are my 2¢ when it comes to GoPros... I've been using GoPros w/ my boards for about 4-5 years now and have had 2 pop off. My friend saw it happen the first time and snagged it for me. I used the suction cup mount. 

The second time I used the surf mount but I had it over part of the Burton Channel system. That ended up popping off. I had two going that day - one on the front of the board (the one I lost) and one on the back, the one on the back got footage of the front one flying by. Unfortunately, I didn't see that until I got home and was never able to find the brand new GoPro I just lost. GoPro's customer service hooked me up w/ 40% off of a new one though.

The footage can get a little shaky, but screwing the camera to the mount to tighten it makes it a little bit better.

I've also used the helmet strap to mount it to my back leg.. this can sort of look cool, but depends on the angle and can move while you ride.

I have a helmet mount too which I usually use. 

A chesty and a wrist mount that I don't really use. I don't think I ever used the wrist mount actually. The chesty footage is okay. More so a cutaway camera shot if you're using it to edit. Not really that exciting if you're just watching it. You could always point it up at your face or down at your board too I guess. 

Definitely tether it though if you mount it to you board.


----------



## Ash Panczyk (Aug 7, 2016)

*mounting go pro*

i used one of those surf board mounts and it came off. 
Thinking about drilling 4 small flat head bolt holes through the board to attach it so the go pro flat mount is firmly fixed on but worried these 4 small holes will wreck the board.. any info


----------



## GunsN (Jul 20, 2014)

What is the best selfie stick for gopro 4?
not too expensive, please advice me.
thanks


----------

